# Clay colored soaps.



## TVivian (Nov 5, 2013)

Here are my first attempts at coloring soaps with clays! The first was colored with Brazilian yellow clay and lightly scented with Jasmine. The second was colored with Brazilian purple clay and scented with lavender EO. The third was colored with red and pink clays also indigo and charcoal. All clays were from Brambleberry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## lsg (Nov 5, 2013)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## Sihir (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful! I especially like the first and second - at first they look like a natural, uncolored soap but then there's the surprise of the stripe in the middle!!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Nov 5, 2013)

I love all of them!


----------



## eyeroll (Nov 5, 2013)

Those are just beautiful.


----------



## TVivian (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you all. I think these are the first soaps I'm really, truly satisfied with  


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## osso (Nov 5, 2013)

They are amazing! Every single one. You should be very proud of them!


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow, those are gorgeous.


----------



## paillo (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes, totally gorgeous, great job! Don't you love those Brazilian clays from BB? They're pricey, but a little goes a long way. I love, love, love the purple, and unlike alkanet root, the color sticks over time


----------



## Tienne (Nov 5, 2013)

Simply stunning! Wow.


----------



## Saswede (Nov 5, 2013)

They're all lovely, TVivian!  I NEED some purple clay!!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## judymoody (Nov 5, 2013)

Gorgeous!  I'm really impressed with how even you got the layers in the first one.

Note to self: must check out these new clays.


----------



## roseb (Nov 5, 2013)

judymoody said:


> Gorgeous!  I'm really impressed with how even you got the layers in the first one.
> 
> Note to self: must check out these new clays.




I agree! All are stunning!


----------



## neeners (Nov 5, 2013)

gorgeous soaps!!!  love them all!!!  purple is my favourite, so I think the 2nd one I like best!


----------



## kazmi (Nov 5, 2013)

So pretty!  You make lovely soap TVivian!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Nov 5, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## TVivian (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow thanks everyone! I'm overwhelmed by the kindness in here! I'm getting ready for 2 more batches.. Clearly I have issues!  



Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## cerelife (Nov 6, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sihir (Nov 6, 2013)

Eeee, look at those colors! Is that green clay you're using next?


----------



## TVivian (Nov 6, 2013)

Sihir said:


> Eeee, look at those colors! Is that green clay you're using next?



Haha! No, that's my EO. The bergamot is greenish! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Nov 6, 2013)

Two more! ATTACH]4344[/ATTACH]

 the first is colored with a mix of red and yellow clay scented with orange10X and sandalwood EO (smells incredible) the second is pink with red clay pencil line scented with Geranium and Bergamot EO's .. I think green is up next! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## eyebright (Nov 6, 2013)

They look amazing.


----------



## Sihir (Nov 6, 2013)

TVivian said:


> Haha! No, that's my EO. The bergamot is greenish!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making



Oh wow! Quite green when mixed with the oil  


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## osso (Nov 6, 2013)

Loving these clay soaps! You are very talented.


----------



## cerelife (Nov 7, 2013)

I agree...you ARE very talented!


----------



## shivani (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow!! All look so great and so cheezy..

Sent from my C1604 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Macv3 (Nov 7, 2013)

Those are some fabulous looking soaps.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Nov 7, 2013)

Congrats to you ! you do great work in your soap making . everyone of those are just fabulous !


----------



## kikajess (Nov 7, 2013)

Ooooo....looking at these soaps is a dream for the eyes. True art. My favorite is the bottom one. Coral and mint is a great color combination, and the striking dark areas are a wonderful contrast.


----------



## yadonm (Nov 8, 2013)

Those are absolutely beautiful!!! I like the subtle color.  Bravo!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## renata (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh, here they are 
Gorgeous soaps, I just can't stop looking these pictures! i have to try pencil lines, so gorgeous!


----------



## Moot (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh I love these!  Beautiful work.


----------



## Ancel (Nov 8, 2013)

Those are beautiful! You are one talented lady! Love the second one most of all


----------



## TVivian (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you all so much! You're all very motivational and encouraging!  I just want to learn end experiment enough to be helpful to others! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Lildlege1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Beautiful soap.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Nov 13, 2013)

How do you get those nice textured tops ? Does the soap have to be thick ?And also do you use a spatula?


----------



## TVivian (Nov 13, 2013)

Lildlege1 said:


> How do you get those nice textured tops ? Does the soap have to be thick ?And also do you use a spatula?



Hi there! I just used a spoon and the handle of it. After I pour, I wait until the soap thickens up and then I start playing with it until I like the way it looks. It sometimes takes awhile for the soap to become the right texture, where it'll stay put and stand up in peaks. It needs to be pretty thick


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 15, 2013)

I love these.


----------



## MoonBath (Nov 15, 2013)

How do you get that beautiful middle layer so even? And how do you do pencil lines? May I ask, or is that proprietary?


----------



## TVivian (Nov 15, 2013)

MoonBath said:


> How do you get that beautiful middle layer so even? And how do you do pencil lines? May I ask, or is that proprietary?



For the soap with layers, I usually divide my lye water into 2,3,or 4 containers depending on how many layers I'm doing.  (I weigh it to make sure it's exact) . I do the same with the melted oils  and then I do each layer, one at a time letting each one set before mixing and pouring the next. It helps to speed things up and set the soap by putting the mold into a warm 170 degree oven between layers.  

Here is a good video on Pencil lines! 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWfL8dPl7IE&sns=em[/ame]


----------



## Lildlege1 (Nov 15, 2013)

TVivian said:


> Hi there! I just used a spoon and the handle of it. After I pour, I wait until the soap thickens up and then I start playing with it until I like the way it looks. It sometimes takes awhile for the soap to become the right texture, where it'll stay put and stand up in peaks. It needs to be pretty thick



Thank you so much for the tip cause I had been trying for the last five batches and it just wasn't working out. Lol I think it wasn't letting it get thick enough.


----------



## CraftyRedhead (Nov 16, 2013)

I love these, especially the first one!


----------



## MoonBath (Nov 16, 2013)

TVivian said:


> For the soap with layers, I usually divide my lye water into 2,3,or 4 containers depending on how many layers I'm doing.  (I weigh it to make sure it's exact) . I do the same with the melted oils  and then I do each layer, one at a time letting each one set before mixing and pouring the next. It helps to speed things up and set the soap by putting the mold into a warm 170 degree oven between layers.
> 
> Here is a good video on Pencil lines!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWfL8dPl7IE&sns=em



Thank you! Your bars are just lovely.


----------

